# Waiting for the call question



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 1, 2010)

I think Church Order is the right place for this...

I see that in the Presbyterian denominations men are waiting for the call to pastor a church. I am unfamilar with this process. Can someone shed some light for me?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 1, 2010)

It generally means they've finished seminary and are ready to accept a job as pastor of a church. There are hoops to jump through (examinations, regional approval by presbytery, etc.) after the call, as well.


----------

